# Polls: Does White Screen refreshing works 4U??



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Can anyone confirms?? White screen refreshing work?? by actually getting block/s after refreshing white screen by tapping (in Android) or swiping down screen (in iPhone)? TIA


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I did it for a couple hours today and nothing popped up. That is typical for Miami tho.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I saw a block for 12:30 today for miami gardens...popped up about 11:40 or so. I'm pretty sure I was just tapping the offers screen. Obviously you can tap or swipe down on android but I was also hitting the back button then "check for available blocks". Seems they all end up with same result. Can't confirm 100% yet.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I saw a block for 12:30 today for miami gardens...popped up about 11:40 or so. I'm pretty sure I was just tapping the offers screen. Obviously you can tap or swipe down on android but I was also hitting the back button then "check for available blocks". Seems they all end up with same result. Can't confirm 100% yet.


You saw that 12:30 block listed on the Offers page or on the Home screen?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You saw that 12:30 block listed on the Offers page or on the Home screen?


 On the offers page....as far as I can tell that is the screen you want to keep open now, not the home screen? At least that what seems to me to be the best option.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

It doest not work

You have to do the old way still.....


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

White screen refreshing definitely works. It just worked for me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> White screen refreshing definitely works. It just worked for me.


 Kewl.....was it one of the standard morning blocks between 10 and 12:30? They might be "staggering" the blocks out there which is not a problem. I've only seen the one block earlier today and i've been stalking it all day to see if any pattern. 
It wouldn't make sense to add a "refresh" option that doesn't refresh!  But as with everyone else, I wasn't completely convinced.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I am adding polls for the easy feedback too. Hopes many people will give their opinion.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Kewl.....was it one of the standard morning blocks between 10 and 12:30? They might be "staggering" the blocks out there which is not a problem. I've only seen the one block earlier today and i've been stalking it all day to see if any pattern.
> It wouldn't make sense to add a "refresh" option that doesn't refresh!  But as with everyone else, I wasn't completely convinced.


It was actually a same-day, a 6-10 pm block that I accepted in my haste trying not to miss it. I forfeited it immediately when I realized it was starting in 10 minutes. Hope I'm not penalized for that...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> It was actually a same-day, a 6-10 pm block that I accepted in my haste trying not to miss it. I forfeited it immediately when I realized it was starting in 10 minutes. Hope I'm not penalized for that...


 Well, maybe no so kewl.......yeh, just started seeing these late evening blocks. 
Have to get used to the new screen views as well as I almost accepted the block I saw earlier. I thought it would be for tomorrow but was for today. 
I think they give you a few minutes "grace" period after accepting a block?


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok what if you have the offers page up... then turn your screen off... when you turn the screen on again does it reload and show available offers... that's the next test...that's usually how I used to get blocks.... left the app open and just turned the screen on every few minutes and it would refresh and Id be able to accept right away


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

When offers,is up showing a block 
Touching the screen does not refresh


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

It does not appear to. Also, after tapping about 200 times, it will stop refreshing the screen. Go back and forth, then it will start anew.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Young ST said:


> Ok what if you have the offers page up... then turn your screen off... when you turn the screen on again does it reload and show available offers... that's the next test...that's usually how I used to get blocks.... left the app open and just turned the screen on every few minutes and it would refresh and Id be able to accept right away


good catch Young ST! the White Offers screen does not refresh using the old Pinning/Power on-off method like before in android....BUT the home screen with the new Check for Available Blocks does. but i don't think it really matters as you still need to move onto the white offers screens to see what's newly available....confusing, but i think you get what im saying.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Still 50-50, I have added an option to change the previous vote if anyone is convinced now that refresh does works or vice versa.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Still 50-50, I have added an option to change the previous vote if anyone is convinced now that refresh does works or vice versa.


Why do you say it's 50-50? I saw a block appear by tapping to refresh the white Offers screen yesterday. There is no question in my mind that it works.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll test it with the 12pm drop today


----------



## username123 (Nov 11, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Still 50-50, I have added an option to change the previous vote if anyone is convinced now that refresh does works or vice versa.


It worked for me. I got 4 blocks so far by keep tapping on offers page.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> Why do you say it's 50-50? I saw a block appear by tapping to refresh the white Offers screen yesterday. There is no question in my mind that it works.


I said the vote percentage is 50-50 (as of writing this post) NOT my opinion which does not matter


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I said the vote percentage as of writing NOT my opinion


Oh, ok. I see.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

i havent seen any block while refreshing the white screen, i had more luck pressing the home then "check for available blocks"


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> i havent seen any block while refreshing the white screen, i had more luck pressing the home then "check for available blocks"


It was a matter of timing, not that the button worked any better than the refresh. Blocks just happened to show up when you clicked "Check For Available Blocks" that didn't show up when you were refreshing. Simple as that.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I have yet to even see one block go up using both methods of checking for them. I've refreshed the screen for around 8 hours total between yesterday and today and still nothing. I'm convinced the whole system is broken.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Just changed my vote to "yes". I am pretty sure after using it for 2 days it does works. May be I am just slow learner. lol


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, maybe no so kewl.......yeh, just started seeing these late evening blocks.
> Have to get used to the new screen views as well as I almost accepted the block I saw earlier. I thought it would be for tomorrow but was for today.
> I think they give you a few minutes "grace" period after accepting a block?


Welp, I got a "Customer Expectations" e-mail about a missed, late, or forfeited block. I guess there is no grace period.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Welp, I got a "Customer Expectations" e-mail about a missed, late, or forfeited block. I guess there is no grace period.


 That sucks.......I would call that a confirmation that there is not a grace period....period!
I had only read it here somewhere on this forum.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I can confirm tapping the white screen does work. I have got 2 blocks doing this yesterday night. But I cannot confirm if everyone will get it same time. Because there was 3 of us together with the white screen, I was the only one who got one.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Welp, I got a "Customer Expectations" e-mail about a missed, late, or forfeited block. I guess there is no grace period.


Yes this is exactly why you have to actually read the info in the offer before accepting. Otherwise you could accept a time that you can't make. Some offers are even a few minutes before the shift. They would work for someone who is already at the warehouse and is looking for another block.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Just changed my vote to "yes". I am pretty sure after using it for 2 days it does works. May be I am just slow learner. lol


Same here The app functions weren't exactly clear.. haha.


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

The white screen refresh seems works for me. However, I notice that if I "overrun" the refresh by tapping too quickly, something changes. The little refresh bubble has a swirly black line inside it, that changes to a little dot. At that point, I become worried that the refresh is not actually happening. Any thoughts, or is this all just a cosmetic thing?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

SteveGo said:


> The white screen refresh seems works for me. However, I notice that if I "overrun" the refresh by tapping too quickly, something changes. The little refresh bubble has a swirly black line inside it, that changes to a little dot. At that point, I become worried that the refresh is not actually happening. Any thoughts, or is this all just a cosmetic thing?


I've noticed this also. I think it's just a cosmetic thing and still refreshes but I would just slow down the refreshing if I were you just to be sure. If you're tapping too quickly you may end up needlessly refreshing the page after an offer has shown up, giving somebody else that slight edge to pick it up quicker than you.


----------

